# Become a SCUBA Rescue Diver



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Is offering a SCUBA Rescue Diver Course on Thursday September 11, 2008 at 6:00pm. This is an outstanding course for any diver to have, and it is also a prerequisite for Dive Master Training. If you are interested in participating in this class then you can call MBT at 455-7702.

Current First-Aid/CPR/Emergency Oxygen Provider is a prerequisite for this class. I will be teaching a NAUI First-Aid/CPR/Emergency O2 course on Thursday September 4, 2008 at 5:30pm for anyone that needs it.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Justa reminder, class starts tomorrow night.


----------

